# Jeff O vs Connie/ Part 3 Mike Suttle???



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/5801355/ :grin:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I dunno, I don't see Connie saying "I'll jam your ****ing ass and break your neck"! I'm as serious as Mike Suttles Dutch Shepherds. I like the gay traits in puppies and the prancing pony part though.


----------



## Loring Cox (Sep 6, 2008)

I just want to know how to back chain training the "bounce on his tail like the tiger in whinnie the pooh"


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Timothy....
Were you bored today??? 

Be bored more often...I am still laughing!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2009)

Wooo hahahaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

um... AWESOME! hahaha


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I soooo have got to learn how to do that!!
That is hilarious!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You have serious talent! These just keep getting better! "what about my rubber snake - who will bring it to me when I ask?" hahahhahha


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

=D>=D>=D> DUDE =D>=D>=D> Academy Award for Mr Stacey!! 

Must be cabin fever, hey?! 

Awesome Tim...I'm still laughing my ass off!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> =D>=D>=D> DUDE =D>=D>=D> Academy Award for Mr Stacey!!
> 
> Must be cabin fever, hey?!
> 
> ...



Fly me out to California to pick up my award.


----------



## Michael Pulford (May 7, 2007)

Dude, that was f***ing hilarious =D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Paul Fox (May 25, 2009)

Funny as f***. 

I have not been lerking here for long but I get loads of the innuendoes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> You have serious talent! These just keep getting better! "what about my rubber snake - who will bring it to me when I ask?" hahahhahha




"Winey" the Pooh?

I sense some spelling errors behind the scenes. 

:lol: :lol: Who will bring me my rubber snake ... :lol:


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

I gotta wonder what the new people to the board must think! Lack of context would make you wonder WTF is going on...

Comic relief at it's best Tim!


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

oh my god, that is too much.....after working the night in the ER that was fantastic.......thank you all for helping me deal with holiday blues.


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

Hilarious. That is now my new favorite website too.


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Wow!
:lol::?[-X8-[:lol:#-o


----------

